

Listen up, Mitt – because I’ve got the key to the White House - tigger
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/us-politics/9654931/Listen-up-Mitt-because-Ive-got-the-key-to-the-White-House.html

======
roopeshv
flagged, politics

